# bathroom cabinet



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

well, ive made the two boxes fitted them, attached the two together then built the faceframes.

i still have to build the doors, its far from perfect, but heck, its just an indoor outhouse cabinet. 

sorry pics wouldnt upload and i couldnt delete post.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

I like that, Levon.. Indoor outhouse.. except with a flush! <g>


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hey Bud

May I help with the pictures 

====



levon said:


> well, ive made the two boxes fitted them, attached the two together then built the faceframes.
> 
> i still have to build the doors, its far from perfect, but heck, its just an indoor outhouse cabinet.
> 
> sorry pics wouldnt upload and i couldnt delete post.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

thanks BobJ,

i think my files were too big and my server kept going down.

i really appreciate your help!

in the middle of the cabinet behind the faceframe , there was a stud in the wall that couldnt be taken out, so hence build 2 cabinet boxes, temporarily attach them from the front, fit them and then add faceframe. well now its time for doors.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Your Welcome 

BIG files over 5mb for just two of them but they are now down to size..
But you can copy them into your gallery for safe keeping.

=======



levon said:


> thanks BobJ,
> 
> i think my files were too big and my server kept going down.
> 
> ...


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Good usage of space, Levon.

Make sure to post photos of the doors.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Nice! Square, neat, clean. Can't ask for more then that!


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

Thank you James and Deb. like i said its far from perfect, but i think its a good place to hide a few of my toiletries.

Im thinking of making flat panel doors and using mdf for the panels.

but it may be a couple of weeks before i get to them. We have to go to a family reunion this coming weekend. With the hot weather were having here, im drained after work during the week.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Levon,

re "Im thinking of making flat panel doors and using mdf for the panels."

How do you think MDF will stand up to the conditions in a bathroom?


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

hi James

to be honest ive never built a cabinet for a bathroom, so i dont know. 

my thoughts are if it has as much high gloss paint as the cabinet that should help and its on the opposite side from the shower.

also all the prefab stuuf from the big box stores is particle board and not even mdf.

im not sure how it will work???


----------

